# 4 1/2 month transport from Pensacola to Jacksonville



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

How nice of the other woman to give puppies to three of her son's best friends. I'd bet the others were about as welcome as Bo was. At least Bo should have a brighter future. Thank you for shopping at Dollar Store!


----------



## marathon1 (Jun 3, 2008)

MotherHen,

I just sent you a PM about trying to help out.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

When do you need the transport done? I live in Jacksonville but am willing to drive over from here to past Lake City to pick him up and drive him back to Jacksonville. You can PM me or email me [email protected]


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks to both of you for wanting to help. I will get back to you as soon as I know something.

It has been many many years since I had a puppy in the house.
The tail that hits everything...the words of NO and OFF repeatly....long little lanky legs...that I keep tripping over and the sweetest little face.
"Bo" is adjusting well in the house for one that has been in the backyard for all this time.
He has checked out the whole house...played with a few of my boys toys.
Now, Wilson & Rocky have been good boys with him...Rocky has put him in his place once and "Bo" took it like a big boy

It has rained 100% today...so no pictures outside...will get a few inside tonight.
The owner has been feeding him O'Roy







. Left it at their house. They did not feed him tonight so he got what I feed my boys...Nutro Lamb & Rice.
We put him in the crate while we eat supper and he is still in it now....crying...I'm not listening to him..trying to fade him out...will take him out in a few to go outside and let all 3 of them play a little more.

I think "Bo" is older then 4 1/2...maybe 6 months.....think he looks a little thin...I'm so use to big dogs......for the ones of you that has seen Wilson...he is as tall as Wilson (3yrs).....taking him to my vet in the morning at 8am to get checked out.

Oh, this is going to be a long night.

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

update on my foster boy "Bo".

He is HW NEGATIVE...he does have hook worms...finished the meds today for that...he weighs 58lbs...my vet told me that he is not 4 1/2 months...more like 6 months and gosh look at those paws he will be growing into.

I tried to scan a few pictures of him....I'm not the best when it comes to posting pictures

http://community.webshots.com/album/565038790eBTweR

I'm going to contact Marathon1 and Carol tonight about helping with the transport....they are the only ones that I have right now. The problem is getting someone to meet Marathon1 close to Tallahassee...then that start of the leg I will need someone to meet Carol.

Anyone have any suggestions?????

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't have any transport suggestions, but I had to say that he looks identical to Dallas who I just fostered and adopted out. He was only with us for 4 1/2 days and got scooped right up into a wonderful forever home. He was 6 months old too. Bless you for helping that sweet boy!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think I can drive to Tallahassee if that is where they are driving to. I just need to double check the distance. Yeah it is about 2 1/2 hours from my house to there. Just let me know when and where to meet.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up for any members in NW florida. Lets get this little guy home to the rescue in Jacksonville


----------



## marathon1 (Jun 3, 2008)

BeauShel:
Just sent you a PM.

I've put the word out!!


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

I have great news....I will be taking Bo to Crestview, FL on Sunday.
Gracie's Mom lives in Crestview....her Bob will be going back to NC on Sunday and will be going through Jacksonville.

So the transport is complete....Gracie's Mom will meet me in Crestview and Bo will be with Judi at GREAT by Sunday afternoon.

Yes, I have fallen in love with this little boy and my dh has too...he just want admit it.

Carol & Michelle, thank you both for wanting to help with the transport. You both are "golden angels"...matter of fact everyone that helps with a transport are "golden angels".

4 more days of puppy kisses:bigangel:

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## marathon1 (Jun 3, 2008)

Glad to hear that everything is working out for Bo. He's absolutely adorable.

Keep me in mind the next time you need Panhandle transport!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am glad that it worked out for the transport, but I am bummed because I wanted to meet this cute little guy. Maybe next time I guess


----------

